# Baby bootees.



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

These were originally posted by someone on here who very kindly sent me the pattern. I can't remember her name or find the post again, but I would like to say thankyou for sending me the pattern! 
I have never knitted anything like this before, I don't even have a baby to wear them but I thought they were gorgeous and just wanted to knit them 

xx


----------



## Sallyannie (Jan 4, 2012)

These bootees are adorable


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

Lovely, would you post the pattern? Know of a little boy soon to be born, I think with a blue bow it would work.
Rosemary


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

wonderful work. So cute..


----------



## sunflowerjo (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh! How adorable!! I would love to make these for my second grand-gal who was born just yesterday! Please share the pattern if possible.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

sunflowerjo said:


> Oh! How adorable!! I would love to make these for my second grand-gal who was born just yesterday! Please share the pattern if possible.


Congrats on the new little one. How wonderful a new life is..


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

For a boy, I adapt BOWs to look more like BUCKLES. It might not mean anything to the infant, but the mom's seem to appreciate it.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't remember seeing these before. They are SOOO cute.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Cute.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

very sweet, I love the bow. rujam


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Lovely. I too would love the pattern if you have it


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Mega cute. Hope u can share the pattern info.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

You could make a matching hat with the same bow on it.....inspiring! You did a great job, they are just adorable.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

How cute is that!!!! Don't remember seeing it before but if the pattern were to be printed, I would definitely try to make them as I am not very lucky with bootees - they usually come out fitting a giant!


----------



## saftshe (Sep 30, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Love these! I, too, would love both the boy and girl patterns. Someone is always having a baby around here! I'd love it if you would share.


----------



## bmuel (Apr 13, 2011)

Sooo Cute - please send the pattern info Thank you!


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

Very well done. would love the pattern for grandbaby coming in april.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Would love the pattern, too!


----------



## nanapam2355 (Jan 26, 2011)

these are adorable! you did a great job! and I like the idea of making the matching hat. what a great baby gift!


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

MissLoveBug: Those are precious. Good job.


----------



## Zuida (Nov 2, 2011)

crafty_grandma56 said:


> How cute is that!!!! Don't remember seeing it before but if the pattern were to be printed, I would definitely try to make them as I am not very lucky with bootees - they usually come out fitting a giant!


LOL I had the same problem. My very first knitting project (after which I gave up knitting for a long time) was a pair of booties for my daughter I decided to knit when I was expecting ..... I'm still hoping she may grow into them ....... she is now 22 (years LOL !!!). I would also love to have a go at these if the pattern is posted, I have a friend who is expecting soon and my knitting skills have improved!


----------



## Nik (Jan 17, 2012)

so nice. please post pattern source.


----------



## ebknitsellen (Dec 13, 2011)

Love them, Do you have a pattern?


----------



## annshfafer (Sep 17, 2011)

They are just adorable. I too would love the pattern. Thanks.


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Would love a copy of the pattern - these are so cute!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, please post the pattern and if possible attach the picture with it. It is so much easier to remember what pattern it is, and know what to do. Thanks!


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

wonderful job!! would love a pattern too.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

Sherriea
Love your puppy


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Cute !


----------



## cynthiaknitter (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes,pattern, please !~ Thanks; they're adorable !


----------



## MICKMAR (Mar 27, 2011)

they are so cute ialso am looking forward to the pattern being posted


----------



## chicho (Jan 10, 2012)

How sweet - I too would like the pattern


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

pretty nice yes love them also.


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Don't remember seeing those. They are sooooo cute. I too would love to have the pattern. Please post.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I would love to make these. Yours came out soooo cute and look to be just the right size. Please post for all of us who are drooling over the pattern!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is so adorable, fit for a little Princess.


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

OMG these are just precious. Would you please share your pattern with us. Very nice knitting.


----------



## Bezza (Mar 21, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!! Please post the pattern


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

These are adorable..... We would like to try the pattern. I make booties for the hospital and like to try new things.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Somehow I didn't see the first posting. Please send us the pattern, they're absolutely adorable.


misslovebug said:


> These were originally posted by someone on here who very kindly sent me the pattern. I can't remember her name or find the post again, but I would like to say thankyou for sending me the pattern!
> I have never knitted anything like this before, I don't even have a baby to wear them but I thought they were gorgeous and just wanted to knit them
> 
> xx


----------



## clarrysage (Jun 9, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Somehow I didn't see the first posting. Please send us the pattern, they're absolutely adorable.
> 
> 
> misslovebug said:
> ...


I think we need a new category entitled 'Pictures with Pattern' as I don't think I've ever seen a posted picture without someone asking for the pattern. Anyone else out there agree? (And yes, I'd like the pattern, also....LOL)


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

"Pictures with Pattern"...a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern. I have never seen botties like these before. They are really nice. Thanks for posting the picture. carole


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree.


mthrift said:


> "Pictures with Pattern"...a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah! Good idea!


----------



## Pamm19 (Jan 3, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## Prayerknitter (Nov 15, 2011)

Those are so sweet. I would love to have the pattern too. I'm making a gift for an expecting mother who is having a girl. You did a nice job!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

adorable!


----------



## Prayerknitter (Nov 15, 2011)

Those are so sweet. You did a really nice job on them. I would love to have the pattern for I making a outfit for a mother who is expecting a baby girl and that would be a great add on. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh so sweet! Nice job.


----------



## turbotina (Mar 18, 2011)

just another name to add to the list, requesting the pattern, they are adorable


----------



## heredoggie (Jun 22, 2011)

Absolutely darling! Beautiful knitting


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Those are adorable! I would love the pattern, as well, please!


----------



## denise2011 (May 11, 2011)

hi i would love the pattern they r so cute my grandaughter has a newborn doll and she would just love these. e mail is [email protected] thank u


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree with "picture with pattern" category. Also would love to have the pattern for these adorable booties.


----------



## Mrs. Piggle Wiggle (Jan 2, 2012)

Sweet! Pattern please?


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

Just adorable...I would also love to have the pattern!!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Some little baby girl will look adorable in these!


----------



## kidder3 (Apr 20, 2011)

I also would like the pattern. Thank you Shirley Ellis


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

You do nice work!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Wonderful.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

GREAT JOB for a lst time knitting project!!!!


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Love the booties, I would like the pattern also.


----------



## DarleneF (Nov 16, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern if you can find it and email it to me at [email protected] They are so cute and I have many babies about to enter my life and would love to give them each a pair. 

Thank you and have a great day, Darlene


----------



## DarleneF (Nov 16, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern if you can find it and email it to me at [email protected] They are so cute and I have many babies about to enter my life and would love to give them each a pair. 

Thank you and have a great day, Darlene


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh my, just adorable!!!! For a doll? Ok... Baby... But please share pattern... Please please


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

those are adorable. I love the look of the garter stitch when it makes something so tiny...thanks for sharing.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

Pictures with Patterns sounds great.


----------



## mia (Jan 24, 2011)

They are soooo cute. Would you post the pattern on this site for those of us who would like to make them? TY


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

I have checked with the person I got the pattern off to make sure it was ok to share and she said yes! I only have it in PDF form which is upside down for some reason lol I have been trying to get it the right way up but having nightmares with it so may haave to just post it up as it is  
xx


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

If we print it out, can't we just turn it upside down?


misslovebug said:


> I have checked with the person I got the pattern off to make sure it was ok to share and she said yes! I only have it in PDF form which is upside down for some reason lol I have been trying to get it the right way up but having nightmares with it so may haave to just post it up as it is
> xx


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

That's fine, upside down is ok. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Granddame (Dec 18, 2011)

Can I also have the pattern please... these are just so cute xx


----------



## trisha45 (Jul 1, 2011)

Congratulations my 17 th grand daughter was born on monday . Those bootees would be just the thing .


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Me too.....


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I'd be happy to print up-side down.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking forward to the posting of the pdf Great slippers and many thanks to the original poster as well. Thanks in dvancae Norah


----------



## kidder3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing the pattern. Looking forward to getting it and will make a pair today. S.E.


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Am so looking forward to the pattern for those adorable booties. Thanks


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Would also like to make a pair of these, you have made a lovely job of them - very, very cute


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Adoraable, and I love the bow!!! Would love the pattern if it is ever posted.


----------



## dianamite (Mar 23, 2011)

I hope you can get a PDF of the pattern posted. You did a great job -- they're so cute.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Very cute. I also would like the pattern. I make soft sculptured dolls and they would fit on some of them. Alas, I don't think there will be any more babies in my lifetime. All the grands said they are through and ggrands and too young.


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

Ok here is the PDF, I still can't get it to go the right way up lol
Hope you all enjoy it 

xxx


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Denise, those are cute booties on your avatar.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks a bunch.


misslovebug said:


> Ok here is the PDF, I still can't get it to go the right way up lol
> Hope you all enjoy it
> 
> xxx


----------



## nanapam2355 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing! Can't wait to try them! Yours are adorable!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Your little shoes are adorable. Thank you for sharing the pattern. I also think pictures with patterns catergory would be a great idea.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you sooooooo much!!!! I won't let myself do these until I finish my shawl..... I'm wondering how late I can stay up tonight. Maybe my husband can get his own dinner this evening....mmmmmm should be interesting.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaah, so cute!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. I can't wait to get started. I have a friend who is going to have a girl. Does't want pink, but loves lavender, so I can see these booties and maybe the top in the white with lavender trim. Or maybe even a soft yellow with the lavender trim.


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank so much for the pattern. They are just the cutest!


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting the pattern...they are just lovely!


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

I have been trying to print your patterns, but it's not working. I even shrunk it & it still cutting off some of the instructions. What am I doing wrong? I appreciate any help. Thank you!


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for the patterns.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks you!!!!!~ Love the little tunic and the booties!! I did download all five of the instructions.


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you so much. I really appreciate you sending the pattern. carole


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i too would like the pattern


----------



## denise2011 (May 11, 2011)

hi jean must say the ones in my pic seen a lot easier than the ones with the wee bow i got the pattern on ravelry, mary janes shoes.


----------



## denise2011 (May 11, 2011)

THESE R SO EASY HOP THIS HELPS U JEAN
Making the Left Bootie

Cast on 31 stitches.


Row 1: Knit all stitches.
Row 2: Knit 1, make 1, knit 14, make 1, knit 1, make 1, knit 14, make 1, knit 1. (35 stitches)
Row 3: Knit.
Row 4: Knit 2, make 1, knit 14, make 1, knit 3, make 1, knit 14, make 1, knit 2. (39 stitches)
Row 5: Knit.
Row 6: Knit 3, make 1, knit 14, make 1, knit 5, make 1, knit 14, make 1, knit 3. (43 stitches)
Row 7: Knit.
Row 8: Knit 4, make 1, knit 14, make 1, knit 7, make 1, knit 14, make 1, knit 4. (47 stitches)
Rows 9-17: Knit all stitches.
Row 18: Knit 15, (work slip slip knit decrease) 4 times, knit 1, (knit 2 together) 4 times, knit 15. (39 stitches)
Row 19: Knit.
Row 20: Knit 9, beginning with next 2 stitches bind off 21 stitches, knit across remaining 9 stitches. (This includes 1 stitch already on right needle after the bind-off.)


Put first set of 9 stitches on holder.


Rows 21-23: Knit 9 stitches on needle.


Bind off all 9 stitches; cut yarn.


Rejoin yarn where you started binding off 21 stitches. Cast on 12 stitches using cable cast-on method.


Row 21: Knit across 12 new stitches and 9 from holder. (21 stitches total)
Row 22 (buttonhole row): Knit 18, knit 2 together, yarn over, knit 1. (21 stitches on needle)
Row 23: Knit.


Bind off all stitches.


Making the Right Bootie

Work same as for left bootie through row 20. Put first set of 9 stitches on holder.


Row 21: Knit 9 stitches on needle; turn work and cast on 12 stitches at end of row using cable cast-on method.
Row 22: Knit 21 stitches (beginning with the 12 new stitches).
Row 23 (buttonhole row): Knit 18, knit 2 together, yarn over, knit 1.
Row 24: Knit all 21 stitches.


Bind off all stitches on needle. Cut yarn leaving 40 (10cm) tail to weave in later. Rejoin yarn to stitches on holder.

Rows 21-23: Knit 9 stitches on needle.


Bind off all stitches.


Finishing

Fold bootie with wrong sides together, and using the invisible seam for garter stitch, sew together back of bootie.


Bottom edges: With wrong sides together, whipstitch cast-on edges together.


Buttons: Sew each button on tightly because they can pose as a hazard to little ones. When you do the finishing touches on the trim just chain stitch about 3 extra stitches to use as the button loop.


Weave in all yarn ends to wrong side of work.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

They are very cute!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

They are just precious!


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Denise 2011 - Is that pattern for the booties in your picture?


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Tracey24 (Dec 31, 2011)

these are beatiful, would you share the pattern if you can?


----------



## resrcf9x (Aug 9, 2011)

Those are very cute!!! Do you have the pattern if so can you send it to me thank you.Good work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing..We are expecting our 5th great-grandchild in June so I am really looking forward to making these..Jeanie


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Miss Love Bug... thanks so much! More than we asked for, and that's so nice!


----------



## dash (Feb 19, 2011)

Please share the pattern so sweet [email protected]


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Cute! I don't knit booties much anymore because new mothers are not putting their babies in them. My Granddaughter had 10 pair I knitted and was never worn. I knit on request these days. But your bootee is unique as I haven't seen one like it.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

love the bootiees is the pattern anywhere ?


----------



## denise2011 (May 11, 2011)

Sorry yes it is.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

Sherriea said:


> Denise 2011 - Is that pattern for the booties in your picture?


me too. the booties pictured are on 4th download down.


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing!!!!


----------



## trisha45 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for the patterns . Going to to enjoy knitting these. Thankyou love Patricia.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

One of my friends is expecting a baby soon and I would love to knit these for her they are sooooooo sweet could I have a copy of the pattern Please. :thumbup:


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

The pattern is posted on page 6 of this tread for those of you still wanting the pattern. 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-55717-6.html#970802

xx


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Sorry. Found it thank you :thumbup:


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't remember seeing these posted. I am in desperate need of a pair for my grand due in April. I would love the pattern. You did a great job. thanks for sharing.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

These Booties have been a GREAT HIT! You just never know! Thanks so much for posting this pattern! You have made the day for so many of us! Thanks!


----------



## agatelake (Jan 20, 2012)

I love these and would like the pattern!


----------



## Tracey24 (Dec 31, 2011)

thank you, can't wait to do them x


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

They are so cute! Would love the pattern. Hope you will share it.


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

Hi the pattern can be found on page 6 of this thread 
I'm so glad everyone liked them they certainly are beautiful. I was very kindly sent the pattern by another member of this site 

xx


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

misslovebug said:


> Hi the pattern can be found on page 6 of this thread
> I'm so glad everyone liked them they certainly are beautiful. I was very kindly sent the pattern by another member of this site
> 
> xx


the one you put on for download comes out upside down can you alter that ?


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

It prints up just fine, and you just turn the page around. Does not matter at all AFTER printed! It is just harder to read BEFORE you print it. But, that is not really so necessary! =D


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

misslovebug said:


> Ok here is the PDF, I still can't get it to go the right way up lol
> Hope you all enjoy it
> 
> xxx


thanks very much ! appreciate your efforts. successfully downloaded all. you did a great job with the booties AND getting the pattern and pictures posted.

jan


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you very much. They printed out no problem- simply turned the paper around!!


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

Can you send me the pattern? [email protected] they are so cute.


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

grommitt said:


> misslovebug said:
> 
> 
> > Hi the pattern can be found on page 6 of this thread
> ...


I tried everything to turn it but it wouldn't let me save it once I had it the right way up! It said I needed to download an update but every time I tried it errored. There is noting I can do sorry 
As the other ladies have said it should print out fine.

xx


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

It's not a problem when you print it out. Just turn the paper upside down and walla.......there's the pattern.


misslovebug said:


> grommitt said:
> 
> 
> > misslovebug said:
> ...


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing. You were most generous to give us the whole booklet!


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

I was sent the whole booklet so I thought I would share it as there were some lovely other patterns included 

xx


----------



## gertyau (Sep 29, 2011)

Misslovebug
please print the pattern of the garter stitch bootees. 
thankyou pAT

[email protected]


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous and so cute. Would love to have the pattern if possible.


----------



## gertyau (Sep 29, 2011)

Dear Miss Lovebug
Thankyou for the lovely patterns which included the bootees with the knitted bow on . I have just printed them. I emigrated to Sydney 40 years ago from London for 10 pounds. Five years ago I returned for a holiday and went on a tour around the UK including Wales which I loved. It was very exciting returning back to the Country of my birth. But my home is now Sydney Australia. Knitting Paradise is a great forum, such friendly people all willing to share their patterns. from Pat
[email protected]


----------



## Shantall (Jan 21, 2012)

misslovebug said:


> These were originally posted by someone on here who very kindly sent me the pattern. I can't remember her name or find the post again, but I would like to say thankyou for sending me the pattern!
> I have never knitted anything like this before, I don't even have a baby to wear them but I thought they were gorgeous and just wanted to knit them
> 
> xx


Hello, those bootees are beautiful...but if you don't have anybody to wear them..you can donate them to the hospitals, they're always in need.


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

I would love to have the pattern too please. I love them


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Ditto!!!


Pocahontas said:


> I don't remember seeing these before. They are SOOO cute.


----------



## Lynaire1 (Apr 20, 2011)

What a lovley job you have done on the botties .I would love the pattern as well.My email is [email protected] Thank you so much Lynaire1


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

THANK YOU! HAVE A SAFE AND HEALTHY AND HAPPY 2012! AND ENJOY YOUR KNITTING AND CROCHETING! MAY GOD BLESS YOU!


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

Many thanks for the beautiful patterns


----------



## Shantall (Jan 21, 2012)

Well I would love the pattern too..my email is [email protected]


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> mthrift said:
> ...


I almost always post a picture with the pattern link. Also ladies, remember to use the bookmark feature for returning to the items you want to make!!! Saves a lot of frustration


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Love your Avatar!!!!!


janneygirl said:


> misslovebug said:
> 
> 
> > Ok here is the PDF, I still can't get it to go the right way up lol
> ...


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh wow that is the pattern I have been looking for. Could you post the pattern please


----------



## Shantall (Jan 21, 2012)

We didn't receive the pattern yet.  would be very happy to receive it...cause im actually knitting for preemies in hospitals in Québec. Thanks.!


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

I got the pattern you put on here, but it didn't include the little Sandels that you posted on your first page. The pattern I downloaded was of 2 outfits one with a kimona and little booties with the bow. I thank you for posting them, bet I really wanted the pattern for the little Sandles


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

super cute


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

cute booties!


----------

